# PR for a mainframe professional



## Arun123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello!

I am a Mainframe Programmer from India trying to migrate to Australia.Just wanted to know if there is anyone in this forum who knows if mainframe developers are encouraged to migrate there. Some states have specifically given the programming skills they are looking for in their prefferred occupation lists and I couldnt find mainframe requirements.


Any information regarding this would be great!! 

P.S:I will come under the Developer Programmer category in the list.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Arun123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a Mainframe Programmer from India trying to migrate to Australia.Just wanted to know if there is anyone in this forum who knows if mainframe developers are encouraged to migrate there. Some states have specifically given the programming skills they are looking for in their prefferred occupation lists and I couldnt find mainframe requirements.
> 
> ...


Hi Arun,
I am a mainframe professional too, and I just got my PR visa. Browsing through seek (jobsite) I see that there are mainframe jobs available.

Visa 175 applied: July 2009. CO Allocated: April 2011. Med: April 2011. PCC: Sep 2011. Visa Grant Sep 2011


----------



## Arun123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam! That's good news for me


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Sam/Arun,

I am planning to move to Australia. I am a Mainframe resource with 4 yrs of exp. I havnt started with visa processing yet. Want to start in a week. But before that I have some few queries. Can you please help me clarify them?

1. What difference does it make if I choose to go with agent who is MARN registered and the one who is not?
2. What should I specifically take care of when selecting any agent apart from fees they charge?
3. Does the job assistance service provided by agents is trustworthy? they claim they do not gaurantee. Then in that case what is a good option. How do I search for a job. Some where in the post i read that it is preferable to take a month or a two vacation from your current employer(in india) and go to australia and then look for a job? Let me know ur experience on this.
4. Also how is the job market for mainframes in australia? What skills do they demand apart from CICS,DB2,Cobol and Jcl?

Kindly share any tips that you feel would be beneficial for me.

These questions would be a great help for me to decide about my prospects for Australia. Looking for your response.

Thank you!


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sameer26 said:


> Hi Sam/Arun,
> 
> I am planning to move to Australia. I am a Mainframe resource with 4 yrs of exp. I havnt started with visa processing yet. Want to start in a week. But before that I have some few queries. Can you please help me clarify them?
> 
> ...


Hi Sameer,

I had applied for the 175 visa myself, online. As the instructions in the immi.gov.au site were very detailed and clear, I never felt the need for going through a migration agent. Also this site has a wealth of information.

Of course, if you do not want to spend time on research and have the spare cash, you can go through an agent. Only issue I think is you cannot inquire directly on the status of your application, it has to be through the agent. Also, I believe the agents only accept paper based applications.
If you decide to go through an agent, you should go through one who is registered with MARA. Registered agents are accountable to MARA. The migration agency may have an agent who is registered with MARA; but you need to ensure, he is the one you are filing with.

I had tried to get a job while my visa was in process, but didn't get any response. All employers ask for the right to work in Australia. 

On the job front, for mainframe professionals, I do see quite a few jobs on seek, careerone etc. I am planning to reach Australia towards end January, so haven't started the job search yet. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam05 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> I had applied for the 175 visa myself, online. As the instructions in the immi.gov.au site were very detailed and clear, I never felt the need for going through a migration agent. Also this site has a wealth of information.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

Thanks for your quick reply.

So how much time does it take for visa processing if we try to do it by ourselves?
And would you be looking for a job once you reach Australia or since you have your PR now, you would be doing job search from here in India and then fly?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

To Sameer26;
Try to avoid an agent....The immigration websites are the best resources and even the agents use info. from the website to fill/guide applicants!! 
the steps are laid out very clearly and in an easy to understand language...
I have an agent and feel cheated every single day....they are ignorant about the rules and i have wasted almost 60K as their fees..
the agent is "Y-axis" and they are not even MARA certified...i was a fool to sign up...

plz dont waste your time and money after these agents....


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> To Sameer26;
> Try to avoid an agent....The immigration websites are the best resources and even the agents use info. from the website to fill/guide applicants!!
> the steps are laid out very clearly and in an easy to understand language...
> I have an agent and feel cheated every single day....they are ignorant about the rules and i have wasted almost 60K as their fees..
> ...


Thanks! This is going to help me ruling out Y-axis!

From the beginning only I was doubting their work. If the need be I will go for MARA registered agents only. Thanks a lot buddy!!!!


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sameer26 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


You need to get the ACS and IELTS done before you can apply. If you are not from Computer Sc. stream you'd need 6 yrs experience for ACS RPL. Please see the current rules from the website. 

It took me 12months for the 175 after I applied online (would have been done 4 months earlier if I weren't stuck with the PCC :frusty. Of course, if you can go through the sponsored route, processing time would be much lesser.

I would start applying a month before I reach Australia, as unlike India employers are not willing to wait for 2-3 months.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Sameer26 said:


> Thanks! This is going to help me ruling out Y-axis!
> 
> From the beginning only I was doubting their work. If the need be I will go for MARA registered agents only. Thanks a lot buddy!!!!



Yup rule out Y-axis and let your friends also know about them....Dont want others to get duped like me...

If the need be,go to a MARA agent..
This is the best forum I have come across...
You can get answers to ALL your doubts/queries.....

A good starting point for you would be to go through the websites :
Department of Immigration & Citizenship


you will find a lot of related posts here ..its just a matter of digging up the gold-mine

good luck...


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam05 said:


> You need to get the ACS and IELTS done before you can apply. If you are not from Computer Sc. stream you'd need 6 yrs experience for ACS RPL. Please see the current rules from the website.
> 
> It took me 12months for the 175 after I applied online (would have been done 4 months earlier if I weren't stuck with the PCC :frusty. Of course, if you can go through the sponsored route, processing time would be much lesser.
> 
> I would start applying a month before I reach Australia, as unlike India employers are not willing to wait for 2-3 months.


Hi Sam,

I would be applying under state sponsorship 176 visa for Victoria state as this is the only state that has shortage for Software engineers. 

I checked on ACS website, that under Group A qualifications i need min of 4 yrs of exp if i am non-ict student. I also saw RPL section where it is mentioned to show 6 yrs of exp but could not understand wat RPL is. Can you pls explain?


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sameer26 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I would be applying under state sponsorship 176 visa for Victoria state as this is the only state that has shortage for Software engineers.
> 
> I checked on ACS website, that under Group A qualifications i need min of 4 yrs of exp if i am non-ict student. I also saw RPL section where it is mentioned to show 6 yrs of exp but could not understand wat RPL is. Can you pls explain?


Hi Sam,

Kindly explain wat RPL is?

Thanks
Sameer Pirani


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Sam
Good to hear that you received PR. Congratulations!!
I am also from Mainframe background. I have successfully completed ACS assessment. I have started preparing for IELTS. 
I have gone thru Y-axis only. From my experience so far, I must say they have been good at it, though they are not MARA registered.


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sameer26 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Kindly explain wat RPL is?
> 
> ...


You need to get positive assessment from ACS on the ANZSCO code you choose e.g. Developer Programmer - 261312. If you do not have a degree on Comp. Sc. you have to choose RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning). You need to download the RPL form, fill it up and courier it to ACS, along with the fees. When I did the RPL, the requirement was min. 6 years of experience. 
You can search this forum/go to the ACS site for more details.


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam05 said:


> You need to get positive assessment from ACS on the ANZSCO code you choose e.g. Developer Programmer - 261312. If you do not have a degree on Comp. Sc. you have to choose RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning). You need to download the RPL form, fill it up and courier it to ACS, along with the fees. When I did the RPL, the requirement was min. 6 years of experience.
> You can search this forum/go to the ACS site for more details.


Thanks a lot Sam.

Actually I am a BE(in Extc) with 4 yrs of IT exp. After SSC i had done diploma(3 yrs course) in electronics and then 3 yrs BE(direct 2nd yr admission) in EXTC. In diploma I had three subjects of ICT and in BE 2subjects of ICT and also subjects related to microprocessors and microcontrolers.

After going thru ACS website, I feel I would be assessed under Group B and over there it is mentioned that for Bachelors with ICT minor 20% of subjects shd hv ICT content. Any idea how 20% of ICT content is calculated? Also any idea if my diploma marks would be considered? Considering my qualifications and exp, I feel I do not fulfill the eligibility criteria? Please help me clarify these.

Thank u so much Sam for all your replies.


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sameer26 said:


> Thanks a lot Sam.
> 
> Actually I am a BE(in Extc) with 4 yrs of IT exp. After SSC i had done diploma(3 yrs course) in electronics and then 3 yrs BE(direct 2nd yr admission) in EXTC. In diploma I had three subjects of ICT and in BE 2subjects of ICT and also subjects related to microprocessors and microcontrolers.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

Any idea about If I fulfill the eligibility criteria?

Thanks
Sameer Pirani


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,

I too am a Mainframe professional with around 7 yrs of experience.
I also have Y-Axis as my agent. Though I agree the service is not that prompt and pro-active but until now things have gone fine..

I got my ACS clearance letter in Aug '11 , got my IELTS done after that....

Though I was stuck up due to some personal reasons ,I would now be filing my application under 175 - SM- PR.


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

good to see all the answers...this forum is simply great!!! good luck to all of us!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

How are the mainframe opportunities currently out there..

Does anybody have any real time job hunting experience...

Do share..

Thanks in advance
Vinoth


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi All,

Yes , please share your mainframe job hunting experience , as I am not seeing much in Seek and other websites just concerned ..How it is now ?

Tks,
Eva


----------

